# Dogtra 24-Hour Contact Pad



## tpaschal30 (Oct 11, 2005)

Anybody tried these?

http://www.k9ecollars.com/24-Hour-Contact-Pad_p_70.html


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

The 24 hr. contact pad is not made by Dogtra Company.
It is designed and manufactured by Chad James of C-J Enterprises.
Chad was with Tri-tronics, as an engineer for 20 plus years.
Chad would be your best source if you have questions.
He can be reached Toll Free at : 866-795-7387 CST


----------



## tpaschal30 (Oct 11, 2005)

Jason E. said:


> The 24 hr. contact pad is not made by Dogtra Company.
> It is designed and manufactured by Chad James of C-J Enterprises.
> Chad was with Tri-tronics, as an engineer for 20 plus years.
> Chad would be your best source if you have questions.
> He can be reached Toll Free at : 866-795-7387 CST


Thanks! I'm sure Chad is a good guy. I will give him a call. The source I'm looking for is feedback from users of the product.


----------

